# Changing "Bands" on Sony via remote



## Wyoming_Companion (Sep 17, 2002)

My wife couldn't wait for the SkyFi...and she had always liked Sony...especially with the $75 rebate...so she broke down and bought one....Good for ME because I got the "Home Kit" so I can listen at home when she's not using it.

Here's my question....the remote in her car allows the changing of "bands" to set more than five presents (I believe there are four bands with five presets each)...this is the upgraded Sony.

I see a notation of "band" on the unit, but I haven't been able to figure out how to change bands using the unit or the home remote.

Have I confused the question here? I know that earlier generations of SONY only allowed five presets...but this unit allows for more...I just can't get to them via the home remote.

Anyone know how to do this?

Thanks.

:shrug:


----------

